# الوعود اليومية كل يوم بوعد جديد



## اني بل (12 أكتوبر 2010)

وعد من الكتاب المقدس منحها الله للانسان 
وانشالله كل يوم بحطلكم وعد 




" وعد اليوم "

1 - البركة :

" الذى يُشبع بالخير عمرك فيجدد مثل النسر شبابك " 
( مزمور 5:103)​ 
يتبع 

​


----------



## sparrow (12 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك تعبك 
متابعين معاكي


----------



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*جميل وجدا 

وعد رااائع
شكرا أختنا العزيزه
ربنا يفرح قلبك
*​


----------



## اني بل (12 أكتوبر 2010)

sparrow قال:


> ربنا يبارك تعبك
> متابعين معاكي


 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (12 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *جميل وجدا *​
> 
> _*وعد رااائع*_
> _*شكرا أختنا العزيزه*_
> _*ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


 
وقلبك ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (12 أكتوبر 2010)

جميللللللللل جدا

يا اني

الرب يباركك


----------



## اني بل (12 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> جميللللللللل جدا
> 
> يا اني
> 
> الرب يباركك


 
ميرسي للمروور


----------



## اني بل (13 أكتوبر 2010)

"وعد اليوم"
2- النصرة:
"الرب عزى وترسى علية اتكل قلبى فانتصرت .ويبتهج قلبى وبأغنيتى أحمدة .الرب عز لهم وحصن خلاص مسيحة هو." ( مزمور 8،7:28)​


----------



## نغم (13 أكتوبر 2010)

الرب يبارك تعبك وفكرة متميزة ونحن بحاجة لها 
يسوع يبارك خدمتك


----------



## اني بل (13 أكتوبر 2010)

نغم قال:


> الرب يبارك تعبك وفكرة متميزة ونحن بحاجة لها
> يسوع يبارك خدمتك


 
مشكووورة يانغم
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (21 أكتوبر 2010)

" وعد اليوم "
3- الخلاص:
" قد قربت برى .لا يبعُدُ وخلاصى لا يتأخرُ .وأجعل فى صهيون خلاصاً .لإسرائيل جلالى" 
(إشعياء 13:46).​


----------



## اني بل (23 أكتوبر 2010)

" وعد اليوم "
4-القوة :

" لكنكم ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم وتكونون لى شهوداً فى أُرشليم وفى كل اليهودية والسامرة وإلى أقصى الأرض "
(أعمال الرسل 8:1)​


----------



## اني بل (31 أكتوبر 2010)

" وعد اليوم "
5- الغفران :
" من هو إلة مثلك غافر الإثم وصافح عن الذنب لبقية ميراثة . لا يحفظ إلى الأبد غضبة فإنة يسر بالرأفة . يعود يرحمنا يدوس آثامنا وتُطرح فى أعماق البحر جميع خطاياهم. تصنع الأمانة ليعقوب والرأفة لإبراهيم اللتين حلفت لآبائنا منذ أيام القدم".(ميخا 18:7-20)​


----------



## اني بل (31 أكتوبر 2010)

" وعد اليوم "
6- عدم الحزن :
"وسيمسح اللة كل دمعة من عيونهم والموت لا يكون فى ما بعد ولا يكون حزن ولا صراخ ولا وجع فى ما بعد لأن الأمور الأولى قد مضت ." 
(رؤيا 4:21)​


----------



## اني بل (31 أكتوبر 2010)

" وعد اليوم "
7-الفرح :
" ولكن لا يكون ظلام للتى عليها ضيق .كما أهان الزمان الأول أرض زبولون وأرض نفتالى الأخير طريق البحر عبر الأردن جليل الأمم . الشعب السالك فى الظلمة أبصر نوراً عظيماً .الجالسون فى أرض ظلال الموت أشرق عليهم نور. أكثرت الأمة عظمت لها الفرح .يفرحون أمامك كالفرح فى الحصاد .كالذين يبتهجون عندما يقتسمون غنيمة ."
(إشعياء 1:9-3)​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

امين  مرسى انى على  الوعد   ربنا يعوض تعبيك


----------



## اني بل (31 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> امين مرسى انى على الوعد ربنا يعوض تعبيك


 
ربنااا يبااركك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (31 أكتوبر 2010)

الرب يباركك ويسعدك


----------



## اني بل (31 أكتوبر 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> الرب يباركك ويسعدك


 
ويباركك ويسعدك


----------



## اني بل (29 يوليو 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
8 - عدم الخوف :
"بل شعور رؤوسكم أيضاً مُحصاه .فلا تخافوا .أنتم أفضل من عصافير كثيرة."(لوقا 7:12)​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يوليو 2011)

آميــــــــــــــن
شكرا خالص للموضوع الرائع
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## اني بل (30 يوليو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> آميــــــــــــــن
> شكرا خالص للموضوع الرائع
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


 
وخدمتك يافندم
منور


----------



## اني بل (30 يوليو 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
9- استجابة الصلاة :
" اُ دعنى فأجيبك و أُخبرك بعظائم و عوائص لم تعرفها ." (إرميا 3:33)​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يوليو 2011)

الله فعلا وعد النهاردة جاى فى وقته
ميرسى تاسونى


----------



## اني بل (31 يوليو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> الله فعلا وعد النهاردة جاى فى وقته
> ميرسى تاسونى


 
ميرسي لمرورك


----------



## اني بل (31 يوليو 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
10- السلام :
" سلاماً أترك لكم .سلامى أُعطيكم .ليس كما يعطى العالم أُعطيكم أنا .لا تضطرب قلوبكم ولا ترهب."(يوحنا 27:14)​


----------



## اني بل (1 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
11- مجىء الرب :
" ثم لا أريد أن تجهلوا أيها الإخوة من جهة الراقدين لكى لا تحزنوا كالباقين الذين لا رجاء لهم .لأنه إن كنا نؤمن أن يسوع مات وقام فكذلك الراقدين بيسوع سيحضرهم الله أيضاً معه.فإننا نقول لكم هذا بكلمة الرب إننا نحن الأحياء الباقين إلى مجىء الرب لا نسبق الراقدين .لأن الرب نفسه بهتاف بصوت رئيس الملائكة وبوق الله ينزل من السماء والاموات فى المسيح سيقومون أولاً .ثم نحن الأحياء الباقين سنُخطف جميعاً معهم فى السحب لملاقاة الرب فى الهواء .وهكذا نكون كل حين مع الرب .لذلك عزوا بعضكم بعضاً بهذا الكلام." (تسالونيكى الأولى 13:4-18)​


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
12-القوة :
" بل اذكر الرب إلهك أنه هو الذى يعطيك قوة لاصطناع الثروة لكى يفى بعهده الذى أقسم لآبائك كما فى هذا اليوم "(تثنية 18:8).​


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
13- البنوية :
" فإن كنا أولاداً فإننا ورثة أيضاً ورثة الله ووارثون مع المسيح .إن كنا نتألم معه لكى نتمجد أيضاً معه."
(رومية 17:8)​


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
14-الرحمة :
" يُحب البر والعدل .امتلأت الأرض من رحمة الرب "(مزمور 5:33)​


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
15- الخلاص :
" وسمعت صوتاً عظيماً قائلاً فى السماء الآن صار خلاص إلهنا وقدرته وملكه وسلطان مسيحه لأنة قد طرح المشتكى على إخواتنا الذى كان يشتكى عليهم أمام إلهنا نهاراً وليلاً " (رؤيا 10:12)​


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
16- الغفران :
" من يكتم خطاياه لا ينجح ومن يقر بها ويتركها يُرحم " ( أمثال 13:28)​


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2011)

​


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
17- النصرة :
" لأن كل من وُلد من الله يغلب العالم.وهذة هى الغلبة التى تغلب العالم إيماننا . من هو الذى يغلب العالم إلا الذى يؤمن أن يسوع هو ابن الله" (يوحنا الأولى 4:5-5)​


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
18- البنوية :
" لكن يكون عدد بنى إسرائيل كرمل البحر الذى لا يكال ولا يُعد ويكون عوضاً عن أن يقال لهم لستم شعبى يقال لهم أبناء الله الحى "(هوشع 10:1)​


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
19-استجابة الصلاة :
"ثم إن طلبت من هناك الرب إلهك تجده إذا التمسته بكل قلبك وبكل نفسك "(تثنية 29:4)​


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
20-الحماية وعدم الخوف :
" هُوذا على كفى نقشتك .أسوارك أمامى دائماً "(إشعياء16:49)​


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
21- القوة :
" إنما كُن متشدداً وتشجع جداً لكى تتحفظ للعمل حسب كل الشريعة التى أمرك بها موسى عبدى . لا تمل عنها يميناً ولا شمالاً لكى تفلح حيثما تذهب "
(يشوع 7:1)​


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
22- التعزية :
" مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح أبو الرأفة و إله كل تعزية .الذى يُعزينا فى كل ضيقتنا حتى نستطيع أن نُعزى الذين هُم فى كل ضيقة بالتعزية التى نتعزى نحن بها من الله "(كورنثوس الثانية 3:1-4)​


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
23- الميراث:
"قد جاهدت الجهاد الحسن أكملت السعى حفظت الإيمان وأخيراً قد وُضع لى إكليل البر الذى يهبهُ لى فى ذلك اليوم الرب الديان العادل وليس لى فقط بل لجميع الذين يحبون ظهُورهُ أيضاً"(تيموثاؤس الثانية7:4-8).​


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
24- الخلاص :
"وقُل لهم . هكذا قال السيد الرب . هأنذا آخذ بنى إسرائيل من بين الأمم التى ذهبوا إليها وأجمعهم من كل ناحية وآتى إلى أرضهم . وأُصيرهم أُمة واحدة فى الأرض على جبال إسرائيل وملك واحد يكون ملكاً عليهم كلهم ولا يكونون بعد أُمتين ولا ينقسمون بعد إلى مملكتين . ولا يتنجسون بعد بأصنامهم ولا برجاستهم ولا بشىء من معاصيهم بل أخلصهم من كل مساكنهم التى فيها أخطأوا وأطهرهم فيكونون لى شعباً وأنا أكون لهم إلهاً "(حزقيال 21:37-23)​


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
25- البركة :
" فظهر له الرب فى تلك الليلة وقال أنا إله إبراهيم أبيك . لا تخف لأنى معك وأباركك وأكثر نسلك من أجل إبراهيم عبدى." (تكوين 24:26)​


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
26- الحياة الأبدية :
"واحفظوا أنفسكم فى محبة الله منتظرين رحمة ربنا يسوع المسيح للحيوة الأبدية " (يهوذا 21)​


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
27- النصرة :
" أرسل كلمته فشفاهم ونجاهم من تهلكاتهم "(مزمور 20:107)​


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
*28- الغفران :*
*"له يشهد جميع الأنبياء أن كل من يؤمن به ينال باسمه غفران الخطايا "( أعمال الرسل 43:10*​


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
*39- الرحمة :*
*" فأجتاز الرب قدامه ونادى الرب الرب إله رحيم ورؤوف بطىء الغضب وكثير الإحسان والوفاء .حافظ الإحسان إلى ألوف . غافر الإثم والمعصية والخطية ولكنه لن يبرىء إبراء مفتقد إثم الآباء فى الأبناء وفى أبناء الأبناءفى الجيل الثالث والرابع"(خروج 7،6:34)*​


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
*30-المعية :*
*" لتكن سيرتكم خالية من محبة المال .كونوا مكتفين بما عندكم لأنه قال لا أهملك ولا أتركك "(عبرانين5:13)*​


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
*31- الحياة الأبدية:*
*" يزرع فى هوان ويُقام فى مجد .يزرع فى ضعف ويُقام فى قوة .يزرع جسماً حيوانياً ويُقام جسماً روحانياً .يوجد جسم حيوانى ويوجد جسم روحانى .هكذا مكتوب أيضاً .صار آدم الإنسان الأول نفساً حية وآدم الأخير روحاً مُحيياً .لكن ليس الروحانى أولاًبل الحيوانى وبعد ذلك الروحانى.الإنسان الأول من الأرض تُرابى .الإنسان الثانى الرب من السماء.كما هو التُرابى هكذا الترابيون أيضاً .وكما هو السماوى هكذا السماويون أيضاً وكما لبسنا صورة التُرابى سنلبس أيضاً صورة السماوى."(كورونثوس الأولى43:15-49)*​


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2011)

"وعد اليوم "
*32- المعية :*
*" فقال موسى لله من أنا حتى أذهب إلى فرعون وحتى أُخرج بنى إسرائيل من مصر . فقال إنى أكون معك وهذة تكون لك العلامة أنى أرسلك .حينما تُخرج الشعب من مصر تعبدون الله على هذا الجبل.فقال موسى لله ها أنا آتى إلى بنى إسرائيل وأقول لهم إله آبائكم أرسلنى إليكم .فإذا قالوا لى ما اسمه فماذا أقول لهم .فقال الله لموسى أهيه الذى أهيه .وقال هكذا تقول لبنى إسرائيل أهيه أرسلنى إليكم "(خروج 11:3-14)*​


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2011)

فرح الرب هو قوتكم
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2011)

*" وعد اليوم "*
*33- استجابة الصلاة :*
*" وأقول لكم أيضاً إن اتفق اثنان منكم على الأرض فى أى شىء يطلبانه فإنه يكون لهما من قبل أبى الذى فى السموات."(متى 19:18)*​


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
*34- البنوية والميراث:*
*" وأنتم قد أخذكم الرب وأخرجكم من كور الحديد من مصر لكى تكونوا له شعب ميراث كما فى هذا اليوم "(تثنية 20:4)*​​


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2011)

*" وعد اليوم "*
*35- الغفران :*
*" الذى فيه لنا الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا حسب غنى نعمته "( أفسس 7:1)*​


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2011)

*" وعد اليوم "*
*36- البركة:*
*"إذا سلكتم فى فرائضى وحفظتم وصاياى وعملتم بها أُعطى مطركم فى حينه وتُعطى الأرض غلتها وتُعطى أشجار الحقل أثمارها .ويلحقُ دراسُكُم بالقطاف ويلحق القطاف بالزرع فتأكلون خُبزكم للشبع وتسكنون فى أرضكم آمنين وأجعل سلاماً فى الأرض فتنامون وليس من يُزعجكم وأُبيد الوحوش الرديئة من الأرض ولا يعبُر سيف فى أرضكم."(لاويين 3:26-6)*​


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2011)

إذاً لا شىء من الدينونة الآن على الذين هُم فى المسيح يسوع السالكين ليس حسب الجسد بل حسب الروح 
امين ​


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2011)

ها انا معكم كل الايام الى انقضاء الدهر مت 28 : 20 الى هنا اعاننا الرب شكرا لرب المجد لاجل كل بركاته التي يغدق بها علينا .


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2011)

*" وعد اليوم "
37- الخلاص:*
*"أنتم الذين بقوة الله محروسون بإيمان لخلاص مُستعد أن يُعلن فى الزمان الأخير "(بطرس الأولى5:1)*​


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم :
38- الحماية:
*" فى ست شدائد يُنجيك وفى سبع لا يمسك سوء "*
*( أيوب 19:5)*​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

*" وعد اليوم "
39- التعزية:
" رأيتُ طُرقه وسأشفيه وأقوده وأرُدُ تعزيات لهُ ولنائحيه "(إشعياء18:57)*​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

*" وعد اليوم "*
*40- المحبة والرحمة :*
*" أنا هو الراعى الصالح والراعى الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف "( يوحنا 11:10 )*​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

*" وعد اليوم "
41- الخلاص :*
*" فقال يوناثان للغلام حامل سلاحه تعال نعبر إلى صف هؤلاء الغُلف لعل الله يعمل معنا لأنه ليس للرب مانع عن أن يُخلص بالكثير أو بالقليل "*
*( صموئيل الأول 6:14)*​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

*" وعد اليوم "
42- المعية والسلام :*
*" وإله السلام نفسه يُقدسكم بالتمام ولتحفظ رُوحكم ونفسكم وجسدكم كاملة بلا لوم عند مجىء ربنا يسوع المسيح "( تسالونيكى الاولى23:5)*​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "

43- الغفران "
"كل معاصيه التى فعلها لا تُذكر عليه .فى برّه الذى عمل يحيا "

(حزقيال22:18)​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

*" وعد اليوم** "*



*44- **استجابة الصلاة** :*




*"**وقال يا كرنيليوس سُمعت صلاتك وذُكرت صدقاتُكأمام الله " **(اعمال الرسل31:10)*​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "​


45- القوة :​




" فى ذلك اليوم يقول الرب أجمع الظالعة وأضم المطرودة والتى أضررت بها وأجعل الظالعة بقية والمقصاة أُمة قوية ويملك الرب عليهم فى جبل صهيون من الآن وإلى الأبد "​


( ميخا6:4-7)​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "



46- البنوية:
" أبو اليتامى وقاضى الأرامل الله فى مسكن قُدسه"(مزمور 5:68)​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم"
47- عدم الخوف :
"لا تخف أيها القطيع الصغير لأن أباكم قد سُر أن يعطيكم الملكوت "
( لوقا32:12)​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

*" وعد اليوم** "
58- **البركة** :
" **لن يجوعوا بعد ولنيعطشوا بعد ولا تقع عليهم الشمس ولا شىء من الحر لأن الخروف الذى فى وسط العرشيرعاهم ويقتادهم إلى ينابيع ماء حية ويمسح الله كل دمعة من عيونهم"(رؤيا 16:7-17)*​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

*" وعد اليوم** "
59- **النجاح** :
"**فأجبتهم وقلت لهم إنإله السماء يعطينا النجاح ونحن عبيده نقوم ونبنى. وأما أنتم فليس لكم نصيب ولا حقولا ذكر فى أورشليم "(نحميا 20:2)*​​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
50- الحياة الابدية :
" وأما الآن إذ أُعتقتم من الخطية وصرتم عبيداً لله فلكم ثمركم للقداسة والنهاية حيوة أبدية"(رومية22:6)​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
51- التعزية:
" أنا أنا هو مُعزيكم. من أنتِ حتى تخافى من إنسان يموت ومن ابن الإنسان الذى يُجعل كالعشب " ( إشعياء 12:51)​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

*" وعد اليوم** "*
*52- **الرحمة** :*
*" **فاذهبوا وتعلمواماهو . إنى أُريد رحمة لا ذبيحة. لأنى لم آت لأدعو أبراراً بل خُطاة إلى التوبة " ( متى13:9)*​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

*" وعد اليوم** "*
*53- **الخلاص** :*
*" **فأُخلص غنمى فلاتكون من بعد غنيمة وأحكم بين شاة وشاة " (حزقيال22:34)*​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
54- البركة :
"لتصير بركة إبراهيم للأمم فى المسيح يسوع لننال بالإيمان موعد الروح " (غلاطية14:3)​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

*" وعد اليوم** "*
*55- **القوة** :*
*"**طوبى لأناس عزهمبك.طرق بيتك فى قلوبهم.عابرين فى وادى البكاء يصيرونه ينبوعاً .أيضاً ببركات يُغطونمُورة .يذهبون من قوة إلى قوة .يُرون قدام الله فى صهيون "(مزمور 5:84-7)*​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
56- الغفران :
" لا يتباطأ الرب عن وعده كما يحسب قوم التباطؤ لكنه يتأنى علينا وهو لا يشاء أن يهلك أناس بل يُقبل الجميع إلى التوبة" (بطرس الثانية 9:3)​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
57- الحماية وعدم الخوف :
" وأجعلك لهذا الشعب سور نحاس حصيناً فيحاربونك ولا يقدرون عليك لأنى معك لأخلصك وأُنقذك يقول الرب .فأُنقذك من يد الأشرار وأفديك من كف العُتاة "(إرميا 20:15-21)​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
58- استجابة الصلاة :
"إن سألتم شيئاً بأسمى فإنى أفعله " (يوحنا 14:14)​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
59- الخلاص :
" هكذا قال الرب .احفظوا الحق وأجروا العدل .لأنه قريب مجىء خلاصى واستعلان برى " (إشعياء1:56)​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

*" وعد اليوم** "*
*60- **استجابة الصلاة** :*
*" **ليستجيب لكالرب فى يوم الضيق.ليرفعك اسم اله يعقوب " (مزمور1:20)*​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

*" وعد اليوم** "*
*61- **النصرة** :*
*" **الفرس مُعَد ليومالحرب. أما النصرة فمن الرب " (أمثال 31:21)*​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم"
62- البركة :
" ويقودك الرب على الدوام ويشبع فى الجدوب نفسك وينشط عظامك فتصير كجنة رياَّ وكنبع مياه لا تنقطع مياهه "(إشعياء11:58)​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
63- المعية :
" و أسكن فى وسط أسرائيل وأكون لهم إلهاً .فيعلمون إنى انا الرب إلههم الذى أخرجهم من أرض مصر لأسكن فى وسطهم .أنا الرب إلههم" (خروج 45:29-46)​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
64- البنوية :
"لأن الذى يُحبه الرب يُؤدبه ويجلد كل أبن يقبله إن كنتم تحتملون التأديب يُعاملكم الله كالبنين فأى ابن يُؤدبه أبوهُ "(عبرانين6:12-7)​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
65- الفرح :
"نُور قد زُرع للصديق وفرح للمستقيمى القلب . أفرحوا أيها الصديقون بالرب وأحمدوا ذكر قُدسه"
(مزمور11:97-12)​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

*" وعد اليوم** "*
*66- **الحياة الأبدية** :*
*"**حتى إذاتبررنا بنعمته نصير ورثة حسب رجاء الحيوة الأبدية " (تيطس 7:3)*​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
67- القوة :
" الله لنا ملجأ وقوة . عوناً فى الضيقات وُجد شديداً " (مزمور1:46)​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
78- الرحمة:
لأنه يقول لموسى إنى أرحم من أرحم وأتراءف على من أتراءف .فإذا ليس لمن يشاء ولا لمن يسعى بل لله الذى يرحم" (رومية15:9-16)​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
79- السلام :
" أما المستمع لى فيسكن آمناً ويستريح من خوف الشر " (أمثال33:1)​​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

*" وعد اليوم** "*
*70- **الغفران** :*
*"**ولكن لكى تعلموا أنلابن الإنسان سُلطاناً على الأرض أن يغفر الخطايا . قال للمفلوج" (مرقس10:2)*​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

*" وعد اليوم** "*
*71- **النصرة** :*
*" **أنتم من الله أيهاالأولاد وقد غلبتموهم لأن الذى فيكم أعظم من الذى فى العالم " (يوحنا الأولى 4:4)*​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
72- السلام :
"الكلمة التى أرسلها إلى بنى إسرائيل يُبشر بالسلام بيسوع المسيح "(اعمال الرسل 36:10)​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
73- البركة :
"لأنى أسكب ماء على العطشان وسُيولاً على اليابسة . أسكب رُوحى على نسلك وبركتى على ذُريتك ."(إشعياء 3:44)​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

وعد اليوم "
74- البنوية :
" جميعكم أبناء نُور وأبناء نهار . لسنا من ليل ولا ظلمة "(تسالونيكى الأولى 5:5)​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

*" وعد اليوم** "*
*75 - **الخلاص** :*
*"**كما أن ابن الإنسانلم يأت ليُخدم بل ليخدُم وليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين " (متى 28:20)*​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "

76- الفرح :
" ويُطوبكم كل الأمملأنكم تكونون أرض مسرة قال رب الجنود " (ملاخى 12:3)​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
77- الحياة الابدية :
" من له أذن فليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس . من يغلب فسأعطيه أن يأكل من شجرة الحيوة التى فى وسط فردوس الله " (رؤيا 7:2)​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
78 - استجابة الصلاة :
" وادعنى فى يوم الضيق أنقذك فتمجدنى "(مزمور 15:50)​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

*" وعد اليوم** "
79- **الفرح** :
" **الرب إلهك فى وسطكجبار . يُخلص . يبتهجُ بك فرحاً . يسكتُ فى محبته . يبتهجُ بك بترنم" (صفنيا 17:3)*​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
80- المعية والسلام :
"وأقطع معهم عهد سلام وأنزع الوحوش الرديئة من الأرض فيسكنون فى البرية مطمئنين وينامون فى الوعور " (حزقيال 25:34)​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
81- سماوات جديدة : 
" لأنى هأنذا خالق سموات جديدة وأرضاً جديدة فلا تُذكر الأولى ولا تخطر على بال بل أفرحوا وأبتهجوا إلى الأبد فى ما أنا خالق لأنى هأنذا خالق أورشليم بهجة وشعبها فرحا فأبتهج بأورشليم وأفرح بشعبى ولا يُسمع بعد فيها صوت بكاء ولا صوت صُراخ لا يكون بعد هناك طفل أيام ولا شيخ لم يُكمل أيامه. لأن الصبى يموت ابن مئة سنة والخاطىء يُلعن ابن مئة سنة ويبنون بُيُوتاً ويسكنون فيها ويغرسون كُرُوماً ويأكلون أثمارها . لا يبنون وآخر يسكن ولا يغرسون وآخر يأكل . لأنه كأيام شجرة أيام شعبى ويستعمل مُختارى عمل أيديهم . لا يتعبون باطلاً ولا يلدون للرعب لأنهم نسل مباركى الرب وذُريتهم معهم ويكون أنى قبلما يدعون أنا أُجيب وفيما هم يتكلمون بعد أنا أسمع . الذئب والحمل يرعيان معاً والأسد يأكل التبن كالبقرة . أما الحية فالتراب طعامها . لا يثؤذون ولا يهلكون فى كل جبل قُدسى قال الرب " (إشعياء17:65-25)​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
82- الرحمة:
" ها نحن نُطوب الصابرين . قد سمعتُم بصبر أيُوب ورأيتُم عاقبة الرب .لأن الرب كثيرُ الرحمة ورأوف"(يعقوب 11:5)​​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
83- استجابة الصلاة :
" فصار قول الرب إلى إشعياء قائلاً أذهب وقُل لحزقيا . هكذا يقول الرب إله داود أبيك . قد سمعت صلاتك . قد رأيت دُمُوعك .هأنذا أُضيف إلى أيامك خمس عشرة سنة" (إشعياء 4:38-5)​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
84- الحماية وعدم الخوف :
"فللوقت كلمهم يسوع قائلاً تشجعوا . أنا هو . لا تخافوا ."(متى 27:14)​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

*" وعد اليوم** "
85- **المحبة والرحمة** :
" **لأنه هويجرح ويعصب . يسحقُ ويداه تشفيان " (أيوب 18:5)*​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

*" وعد اليوم** "
86- **الحياة الابدية** :
"**من يأكلجسدى ويشرب دمى فله حيوة أبدية وأنا أُقيمه فى اليوم الأخير " (يوحنا 54:6)*​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم" 
87- النصرة :
" يجعل الرب أعداءك القائمين عليك مُنهزمين أمامك . فى طريق واحدة يخرجون عليك وفى سبع طُرق يهربون أمامك " (تثنية 7:28)​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
88- الراحة :
" احملوا نيرى عليكم وتعلموا منى . لأنى وديع ومتواضع القلب . فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم . لأن نيرى هيّن وحملى خفيف " (متى 29:11-30)​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
89- الغفران :
"ومتى وقفتم تُصلون فاغفروا إن كان لكم على أحد شىء لكى يغفر لكم أيضاً أبوكم الذى فى السموات زلاتكم ." (مرقس25:11)​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

*" وعد اليوم** "
90- **الرحمة** :
" **لأن الرب إلهك إلهرحيم لا يتركك ولا يهملك ولا ينسى عهد آبائك الذى أقسم لهم عليه " (تثنية31:4)*​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

*" وعد اليوم** "
91- **استجابة الصلاة** :
" **البائسون والمساكينطالبون ماءً ولا يوجد . لسانهم من العطش قد يبس . أنا الرب أستجيبُ لهم أنا إلهإسرائيل لا أتركهم .أفتح على الهضاب أنهاراً وفى وسط البقاع ينابيع . أجعل القفرأجمة ماءٍ والأرض اليابسة مفاجر مياه ." (إشعياء17:41-18)*​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

*" وعد اليوم** "
92- **الفرح** :
" **لذلك فرح قلبى وابتهجت روحى . جسدى أيضا يسكن مطمئناً . لأنك لن تترك نفسى فى الهاوية . لن تدع تقيك يرى فساداً . "(مزمور 9:16-11)*​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

*" وعد اليوم** "
93- **الحياة الابدية** :
"**الحق الحق أقول لكم إن منيسمع كلامى ويؤمن بالذى أرسلنى فله حيوة أبدية ولا يأتى إلى دينونة بل قد انتقل منالموت إلى الحيوة ." (يوحنا 24:5)*​​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

*" وعد اليوم** "
94- **حماية الكنيسة** :
"**وأنا أقول لكأيضاً أنت بطرس وعلى هذة الصخرة أبنى كنيستى وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها ."(متى18:16)*​​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

*" وعد اليوم** "
95- **الخلاص** :
" **لأنه يقول . فى وقتمقبول سمعتك وفى يوم خلاص أعنتك . هوذا الآن وقت مقبول . هوذا الآن يوم خلاص ." (كورنثوس الثانية 2:6)*​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

*" وعد اليوم** "
96 - **الميراث** :
" **إذ تصرخين فلينقذك جموعك . ولكن الريح تحملهم كلهم . تأخذهم نفخة. أما المتوكل علىَّ فيملك الأرض ويرث جبلقدسى "(إشعياء13:57)*​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
97 - البركة :
" مع أنه لم يترك نفسه بلا شاهدوهو يفعل خيراً يُعطينا من السماء أمطاراً وأزمنة مثمرة ويملأ قلوبنا طعاماًوسروراً "(أعمال الرسل17:14)​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

*" وعد اليوم "
98- القوة :
" فأجاب وكلمنى قائلاً هذة كلمة الرب إلى زربابل قائلاً لا بالقدرة ولا بالقوة بل بروحى قال رب الجنود " (زكريا 6:4)*​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
99- استجابة الصلاة :
" وهذة هىالثقة التى لنا عنده أنه إن طلبنا شيئاً حسب مشيئته يسمع لنا " (يوحناالاولى14:5)​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
100- الحماية :
" الله طريقهُ كامل وقول الرب نقى . تُرس هو لجميع المحتمين به . لأنه من هو إله غير الرب ومن هو صخرة غير إلهنا "(صموئيل الثانى31:22-32)​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

*" وعد اليوم "
101- عدم الخوف :
" تشددوا وتشجعوا . لا تخافوا ولا ترهبوا وجوههم لأن الرب إلهك سائر معك . لا يهملك ولا يتركك . فدعا موسى يشوع وقال له أمام أعين جميع إسرائيل . تشدد وتشجع لأنك أنت تدخل مع هذا الشعب الأرض التى أقسم الرب لآبائهم أن يعطيهم إياها وأنت تقسمها لهم . والرب سائر أمامك. هو يكون معك. لا يهملك ولا يتركك لا تخف ولا ترتعب ." (تثنية6:31-8)​*​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

" وعد اليوم "
102- الحياة الابدية :
" من يغلبفسأُعطيه أن يجلس معى فى عرشى كما غلبت أنا أيضاً وجلست مع أبى فى عرشه" (رؤيا21:3)​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

_" وعد اليوم "​
103- السلام :​
" سلاماً أترك لكم .سلامى أُعطيكم .ليس كما يعطى العالم أُعطيكم أنا .لا تضطرب قلوبكم ولا ترهب."(يوحنا 27:14)​_


----------

